# Are salt spools necessary?



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

I had gotten salt spools for my rabbits & hooked them to the front of the cages with a pieces of a wire coat hanger. I had always thought that the rabbits needed it. Then I read where it is not really necessary & that using salt spools might actually rust out the cages. What are your practices? Do you all use the salt spools or not?


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't. The pellets I feed have salt as an ingredient.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Many people feel that the salt in pellets is enough. Rabbits being fed a pelletless diet would likely benefit from some form of additional salt.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

I've never used salt spools and the rabbits are just fine without them.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I second MaggieJ... I feed mostly pellets, and have never used additional salt. But I am sure that rabbits fed few pellets would need supplimental salt.


----------



## rabbithappy (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok, thanks for your responses. Since I feed pellets & hay, I removed my salt spools this evening. The last thing I want is for these brand new, expensive hutches to rust out!


----------



## Menglish (May 7, 2009)

Got a question about the salt for young rabbits. I"ve never given my rabbits in the yard salt...they are the ones that get butchered at 12 weeks...no pellets just graze/pasture. Should I start? 

Mike


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Menglish said:


> Got a question about the salt for young rabbits. I"ve never given my rabbits in the yard salt...they are the ones that get butchered at 12 weeks...no pellets just graze/pasture. Should I start?
> 
> Mike


Obviously we are not concerned here with the long-term health of the rabbits, since you are butchering them at a young age, but you _may_ find that you get better growth rates if you provide salt and/or minerals. 

I'd be interested in hearing more about your set-up... perhaps in a new thread so we don't hijack this one. Raising young rabbits entirely on pasture must be a challenge. Do you cut greens for them or does their yard provide all they need? What kind of live weight do you get from them at 12 weeks?


----------

